# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Oké, even voorstellen dus

## Naatje

Tjee, dat is moeilijker dan ik dacht. Ik kom eigenlijk niet verder dan dat ik een jonge blom van bijna 50 ben, moeder van een paar geweldige kids en sinds begin 2013 woonachtig in het wondermooie Noord-Holland (West-Fries gebied) waar ik het ontzettend naar mijn zin heb.

----------


## Naatje

Oeps, ik kom er nu pas achter dat ik eigenlijk meer had moeten schrijven... nou, daar gaat ie dan. Mijn gezondheidsproblematiek gaat met name over mijn chronische vermoeidheid, ik merk dat ik onregelmatig adem (zowel diep als oppervlakkig). Verder gaap ik veel, heb een laag energie-niveau, transpireer ik overmatig, met name in mijn nek en op het hoofd (echt, wat voel ik me daar opgelaten bij) en heb last van maagzuur. Pfff, zo lezende vraag ik me af wat er wel goed is  :Confused: 
Ik hoop hier in contact te komen met lotgenoten die me een bepaalde richting in kunnen helpen, want na 3 jaar aandokteren, ben ik nog steeds geen stap verder, zucht !!!

----------

